# Problème écriture sur windows serveur 2003



## minicos (15 Novembre 2007)

Voilà j'ai tout essayé, je sèche...

Le matériel :
- serveur Windows 2003 Active Directory attaqué en SMB avec demande de signature des paquets
- macbook intel 2.0, Tiger avec ou sans Admitmac puis Leopard.

*Le problème : Je ne peux pas écrire de fichiers sur le serveur.
*
Ce que je peux faire :

- le réseau monte
- le montage de volumes par smb fonctionne, avec Tiger seul ce n'était pas possible, mais avec AdmitMac ou Leopard, aucun problème.
- les dossiers cachés avec préférences particulières (ressources limitées selon mes droits) montent. Ces dossiers ne sont pas publics, il n'y a aucune chance de les atteindre sans autorisation et donc sans smb.

- je peux créer des dossiers partout sur le serveur tant que j'ai les droits. Ce, dans les répertoires publics et également dans les parties privées dans lesquelles peu de personnes ont accès.
- je peux déplacer les dossier créés, en local vers le serveur, d'un endroit du serveur à l'autre, je peux inclure un nouveau dossier dans un existant, je peux les effacer, brefs au niveau dossiers (tant qu'ils sont vides) ça fonctionne parfaitement.
- je peux déplacer un fichier de type webloc (enregistrement d'un page web), j'ai été très surpris de pouvoir le faire, puisque c'est un fichier non vide (4ko). Ce fichier peut être directement créé par Safari sur le serveur, mais aussi sur le bureau puis glissé déposé sur le serveur ou copié/collé... bref tout ce qu'on peut attendre de pouvoir faire sur un serveur avec un fichier et des bonnes autorisations.
- glisser/déposer un fichier du serveur vers un autre endroit du serveur, y compris sur des volumes différents.
- copier/coller un fichier du serveur vers un autre endroit du serveur.


Ce que je ne peux pas faire :

- enregistrer un fichier (sauf webloc) depuis une application locale sur le serveur.
- glisser/déposer un fichier en local vers le serveur
- copier/coller un fichier local vers le serveur

Quand j'essaie de mettre un fichier sur le serveur, ça rame, parfois je vois une barre de progression hachurée, et puis j'ai un message d'erreur... Je vois au moment de l'erreur que les données ont été transférées (ex 75 ko/75ko), mais la barre de progression est toujours hachurée et je me retrouve avec une coquille vide sur le serveur.

J'ai bien un fichier créé sur le serveur mais vide (0 k0) avec le bon nom et probablement une extension correcte puisque l'aperçu me la montre.


J'ai essayé bien des choses mais ça ne donne rien... HELP


----------



## minicos (16 Novembre 2007)

Ca n'inspire pas grand monde...

Juste un ajout pour dire que la connexion en active directory fonctionne parfaitement. Je peux ouvrir une cession directement sur le serveur.

Il y a quelque chose qui m'échappe, mais quoi ???


----------



## supermoquette (16 Novembre 2007)

Quel est le message d'erreur ?


----------



## minicos (16 Novembre 2007)

Le message classique :






Avant de me donner ce message, ça mouline, parfois je vois la barre de progression, parfois je vois que le fichier est sensé être passé (75ko sur 75ko), mais ça plante.

Sauf pour les dossiers vides et les fichiers webloc.


----------



## minicos (16 Novembre 2007)

Encore un nouvel élément de réflexion :

Le fichier image (copie écran) que j'ai créé pour la réponse précédente peut être copié et déplacé sur le serveur. Je me dis qu'il y a un truc de date, j'en créé un autre et ce dernier ne passe pas.

Je regarde les tailles :
- 16ko pour le premier
- 80ko pour le second


C'est donc un truc en rapport avec la taille du fichier... les tout petits passent.


----------



## minicos (19 Novembre 2007)

Petit up du lundi.


----------



## minicos (20 Novembre 2007)

Bon...
Formulation différente du problème :

Partage SMB Mac, Windows server 2003 (NTFS)

*Aucun fichier supérieur à 16 ko ne peut être écrit ou déplacé depuis le mac sur le serveur Windows.*

Le réseau est visible, il monte par le finder ou en Active Directory.
Je peux tout faire avec les dossiers vides, créer et déplacer des fichiers <16ko...
Je peux rapatrier les fichiers du serveur sur le mac.

Les autorisations ont l'air bonnes, une info sur les dossiers, fichiers déplacés montre des droits en lecture/écriture.

Idées ?


----------



## onurbgrafix (27 Novembre 2007)

J'ai exactement le même problème.
Lecture ok
Ecriture dossiers ok.
Mais pas moyen de sauvegarder des fichiers.

C'est quand même assez embêtant...
Surtout que je suis passé de Tiger à Léopard juste pour accéder à ce serveur.
(sous Tiger, impossible de se connecter)

Un peu d'aide serait vraiment la bienvenue


----------



## bot (27 Novembre 2007)

J'ai aussi exatement le même problème
A mon entreprise j'ai léopard et serveur windows 2003
impossible de transférer un fichier de plus de 16k
par contre j'ai accès en lecture
je reboot sur mon ancien partion tiger et la le problème disparait
complètement
j'ai essayer un autre macbook léopard fraîchement installé
même problème avec win serveur
j'ai installé l'ibook chez moi avec un pc xp et vista (pas la version serveur) et la aucun problème de lecture écriture
on dirait un gros vilain beug que les ingénieur apple n'ont pas vu
mais celui la est particulièrement grave en milieu professionnelle.
on a plus qu'a attendre la 10.5.2
aucune info de la part d'apple.
enfin content de pas être tout seul


----------



## minicos (28 Novembre 2007)

Petite nouveauté, je n'avais pas testé :

J'arrive à écrire sur les disques partagés des PC connectés au réseau.
Donc les PC visibles dans la barre latérale du finder, qui ont des ressources partagées et dont les autorisations pour moi sont exactement les mêmes que pour le serveur principal sont accessibles en lecture et écriture.

Ce qui veut dire que ce n'est pas un problème avec smb, du moins dans le dialogue.

Pour Tiger : chez moi aussi l'accès était impossible parce que le serveur windows 2003 avait la signature des paquets smb activée. Avec leopard ça fonctionne, sauf qu'un volume monté par smb://...... me limite en écriture à 16 ko...


----------



## minicos (4 Décembre 2007)

En fait, la connexion sur Active Directory ne se fait pas... le serveur n'a pas de trace du mac à l'inscription.

Pourtant l'ouverture de session a l'air de se faire correctement, mais... ça doit revenir pratiquement au même qu'une mémorisation des accès dans le trousseau.

Les pros sèchent ?


----------



## sindi (5 Décembre 2007)

bonjour,
j'ai le meme probleme, et ca bloque toute mon entrprise

nous utilison un service ftp pour transferer les fichers, nos client qui ont des mac n'arrive pas à copier le fichier, il se connecte peuvent telecharger du serveur mais pas vers le seveur


svp help me    je risuqe mon poste

:rose:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Décembre 2007)

Tes clients qui ont des macs se connectent comment ? via le Finder ou via un utilitaire FTP tel que Transmit, Cyberduck ou autre ?

Car s'ils recoivent l'adresse ftp://tonserveur... et cliquent dessus ça va ouvrir le serveur par le Finder et le Finder ne sait pas écrire sur FTP.


----------



## sindi (5 Décembre 2007)

par le finder commande K

merci


----------



## supermoquette (5 Décembre 2007)

Marchera pas !!! Ce crétin de Finder sous mac os x ne sait pas écrire sur un ftp, seulement lire, tu n'y es pour rien !

Fais-leur utiliser un client FTP, Cyberduck comme gratuit, par exemple (rbrowser lite est gratuit aussi).

http://cyberduck.ch/

http://www.rbrowser.com/download.html


----------



## sindi (5 Décembre 2007)

merci

mais j'ai le meme probleme meme en interne, les mac du studio n'arrive pas à mettre les fichier dans un répertoir sous windows server 2003

merci pour ta rapidité


----------



## supermoquette (5 Décembre 2007)

via le finder ? ou cyberduck ? toujours en ftp ? et arête avec ta rapidité, je suis suisse.


----------



## RochQc (5 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à vous,

nous avons le même problème avec un serveur 2003 (dans un domaine 2000) et l'accès en SMB via MAC et Linux. Nous avons constaté les mêmes éléments très bien décrit par minicos.

Voici en bref les éléments supplémentaires constatés sachant que les droits sont les mêmes:
1- Sur le serveur 2003 avec partage d'un disque de 60 Go, je peux copier un fichier sur le disque.
2- Sur le même serveur 2003 avec partage d'un disque de 8 To, je ne peux pas copier un fichier sur le disque. 
3- Sur les partages du serveur, je peux dupliquer les répertoires et fichiers. Je peux créer des répertoires et copiers des fichiers de moins de 16 Ko.
4- Avec un accès en console, je peux, d'un disque réseau  à un autre (Les 2 partages précités), copier  des fichiers sans limitation... avec la commande CP [fichier] /Volumes/partage
5- Les droits d'accès sont fonctionels via PC. 
6- Même si j'ajoute à tout le monde, le contrôle total, rien ne change... même problème.

Je suspecte le partage trop grand... Est-ce que vos partages sont de tailles importantes vous aussi ?

Merci encore de partager vos résultats...


----------



## minicos (6 Décembre 2007)

Plus d'1 heure au téléphone avec Apple Assistance pour m'entendre dire qu'ils ne font pas le support d'un problème Serveur Windows... JE TROUVE CA INADMISSIBLE.

En gros la réponse est : 
"si le partage se fait avec des PC en réseau alors ça marche, on ne va pas plus loin." 

Pourtant avoir des PC en réseau et attaquer un serveur ce n'est pas tout à fait la même chose et Apple fait de la pub en parlant d'Active Directory et de liaisons serveurs Windows...


Le seul truc qui m'a été donné c'est l'éternel "desactiver le SMB signing" sur le serveur... Alors pourquoi avoir fait Leopard ???? On se fout de nous ????

LA MAJORITE DES SERVEURS WINDOWS 2003 ONT LE SMB SIGNING ACTIVE, C'EST AU MAC DE S'Y COLLER PAS A MICROSOFT DE BAISSER LA SECURITE.

Donc dans mon cas, je ne désactiverai pas le Smb signing et en plus je ne suis même pas certain que le problème vienne de là. 

*Si quelqu'un peut faire l'essai (ou a déjà désactivé cette sécurité ce qui doit être le cas de ceux qui arrivent à se connecter par Tiger), qu'il le dise pour que ce sujet avance.*


Je peux comprendre qu'il y a un problème de paramétrage du serveur, mais certainement pas qu'il faut encore désactiver une sécurité.

Et si vous voulez remonter une info à Apple, j'ai l'adresse mail d'un gars chez eux, qui même s'il comprend ne peut rien faire... Enfin si on est nombreux ça portera plus !


----------



## RochQc (6 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

(Problème résolu pour nous) 
La problème provient des clients Samba qui ne supportent pas le 64bit au lieu du 32bit (cette partie est une présomption de ma part : MBR versus GPT).  Bref, tout les disques de plus de 2 To ne peuvent indiquer correctement l'espace disponible et indique 0 Ko disponible. Toutefois ce zéro cache un négatif - 2 To. La limite de 2 To est obtenue avec le calcul 2^32 (secteurs) x 512 (Octets) = 2 To.

La solution est, une mise à jour ver 10.4.11 ou 10.5.1 qui corrige le bug pour les clients MAC. Pour 10.3.x  désolé.

Redhat aussi offre une mise à jour&#8230; * in certain situations the wrong free size value was returned for Samba shares that were larger than 2 TB.  (ref : https://rhn.redhat.com/errata/RHEA-2007-0698.html)

Notez aussi que nous sommes en GPT sur le serveur avec un disque de 8 To "Le style de partitionnement de disque table de partition GUID (GPT) prend en charge des volumes d'une taille maximale de 18 exaoctets et jusqu'à 128 partitions par disque comparé au style de partitionnement de disque enregistrement de démarrage principal (MBR) qui prend en charge des volumes d'une taille maximale de 2 téraoctets et jusqu'à 4 partitions principales par disque (ou trois partitions principales, une partition étendue et un nombre illimité de lecteurs logiques). " (ref.:  http://www.microsoft.com/technet/pr...cb9-3c46-487a-a199-23c0d6572fc0.mspx?mfr=true)

Salutations.


----------



## minicos (6 Décembre 2007)

Mais je suis déjà en 10.5.1

Alors concrètement j'ai de l'espoir ???


----------



## RochQc (7 Décembre 2007)

Oui, je crois qu'il y a de l'espoir. (il y en a toujours)


Jeter les disques sur le MAC et réessayer.
Vider le trousseau du mac des mots de passe qui réfère au serveur.
 intéressant : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=93949

Revoir les droits sur le serveur (partage et sécurité)
Essayer en terminal si c'est possible d'écrire.

Essayer un partage sur un disque plus petit (moins de 2To)

Salut !


----------



## minicos (10 Décembre 2007)

Mais le SMB signing est ON ou OFF ?


----------



## bot (11 Décembre 2007)

j'ai le même problème que minicos
chez apple il ne savent pas régler les config win serveur
on a un administrateur réseaux qui n' y connait rien au mac
donc il se garde bien de modifier les réglages du serveur
et d'ailleur qu'est qu'il faudrait modifier exactement?
tout est parfaitement bien régler avec des pc sous xp des mac sous tigers depuis des années on échange sans problème
je m'était précipiter sur la version 10.5.1 mais qui n'a rien résolut hélas
le disque dur du serveur doit faire environ 500mg donc pas de problème de lecture de très grosse partition.
pas de problème de trousseau je suis parti de 0 plusieurs fois
le problème persiste
en ce moment apple est plus préocupé par l'iphone que ses mac pro on dirait. en attendant un miracle je reboot sur ma partion tiger


----------



## minicos (13 Décembre 2007)

J'ai fait de nouveaux essais.
Je rappelle le principe : ne pas modifier la sécurité du Serveur Windows, c'est au mac de s'adapter, pas l'inverse.

Je suis maintenant persuadé que c'est un problème de permissions de fichiers. 

Explications :

Avec l'application "Connexion Bureau à distance" je me loggue sans problème sur le serveur windows. 

Comme c'est une session à distance, je vois bien mon mac avec son identifiant du serveur windows (donc le compte réseau, pas le compte simple).

Si je prends directement un fichier du mac vers le serveur, le même problème apparaît, limitation à 16ko. Si je regarde les permissions accordées au fichier, je constate qu'elles sont en lecture seule pour mon nom d'utilisateur. En changeant ces  permissions par Windows, alors les fichiers peuvent être déplacés (plus de limite).

On peut donc se dire que les règles d'attribution des permissions de Windows ne sont pas descendues à mon utilisateur, mais...

Si j'ouvre deux sessions OS X (une locale et une réseau), alors si je regarde les permissions d'un fichier depuis le compte local, je vois un utilisateur inconnu (qui n'existe pas si l'autre session n'est pas ouverte). J'en déduis que Leopard considère que mon compte réseau est en inconnu et ne lui donne pas les droits d'écriture. 

D'où à mon sens le problème... les permissions internes entre les deux comptes n'ont pas l'air de coller...


Que j'attaque le serveur avec ma session local en m'identifiant à chaque étape ou en réseau avec mon compte réseau, le résultat est le même : les permissions associées à l'identifiant windows ne sont pas bonnes.


Des idées ????


Peut-être faut-il créer de manière particulière ce compte réseau sur le mac, mais je ne vois pas comment.

Peut-être y a t il un passage de permissions par Windows à faire par un partage particulier, mais je ne vois pas comment. 



Je rappelle : 
- en modifiant les permissions locales depuis le serveur Windows, ça fonctionne
- en déplaçant un dossier local d'un compte à l'autre, je perds les permissions pour l'autre utilisateur, il faut tout refaire en manuel pour donner au dossier et à chaque sous dossier, fichier une autorisation d'écriture...


----------



## seyahu (18 Décembre 2007)

Salut,

Je connais le même problème et je sèche un peu il faut dire. Déjà, je ne peux pas me connecter en smb mais en afp sinon, la connexion a mon serveur Win2003 se coupe d'elle même sans raison.
Je suis administrateur du domaine, j'ai de la fibre optique et des switchs cat3, niveau matériel actif, je suis bon. Mais le problème persiste mais pas pour tous mes postes.

Alors voici quelques pistes pour vous, ça va peut être vous aider.
Sur serveur Win2003, il faut bien créer un partage en passant par Poste de travail, gérer puis partage, pour cocher la case accessible pour MAC.
Sur les MAC, il faut aller dans Utilitaire d'annuaire, Services et activer Active Directory.
Ensuite, il existerait un problème de communication entre MAC et Win2003 connu qui pourrait être corrigé par le module MSUAM, c'est un correctif à installer sur chaque MAC.

En espérant que ça fasse avancer le chmilbliq.
A bientôt


----------



## Deleted member 79835 (5 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous, bon j'arrive un peu tard ms bon. J'ai un problème similaire mais je connais un peu moins que vous... tout ce qui est serveur 2003, smb ou autre connais pas donc je sais pas si c'est exactement le même problème que vous mais bon voilà :
J'ai un mac relié à un réseau via une livebox ensuite j'ai 3 PC relié eux aussi à cette livebox. Je peux parcourir sans problème les fichiers partagés de ces 3 PC mais par contre impossible d'écrire dessus... or c'est particulièrement ça que j'aurais besoin. Le message d'erreur est le suivant "impossible d'effectuer l'opération : vous ne disposez pas des autorisations d'écriture suffisantes", comme on l'a vu plus tôt dans discussion.
Est ce que qqn pourrais donc m'indiquer d'où viens le problème.

Dans un 2ème temps mais j'en ai moins besoin : depuis mes PC je vois dans "réseau" un dossier avec le nom de mon mac ms lorsque je clique dessus un message d'erreur apparaît comme quoi il est impossible de se connecter, le problème dans ce sens m'embête moins.

Si jamais il y avait une discussion plus approprié désolé mais je ne voulais pas créé un nouveau sujet...

Merci.

Tom.


----------



## Deleted member 79835 (6 Janvier 2008)

Bon j'ai trouvé la solution à mon 1er problème  : il faut désactiver le pare feu windows des PC (je croyais que c'était déjà fait. Après ça apparemment pas de problème je confirmerai ça par la suite.

Par contre maintenant j'ai toujours mon autre problème u peu moins vitale : depuis mes PC impossible de parcourir mon Mac je le vois apparaître ms impossible d'ouvrir le dossier "Drops" je crois (d'ailleurs je ne sais pas à quoi se réfère se dossier !).

Donc si vous pouviez m'aider pour mon 2d problème 

Merci.

Tom.


----------



## Deleted member 79835 (6 Janvier 2008)

En fait j'ai p-e dit des bétises à propos de mon 1er problème (avec le pare feu...), en tout cas j'ai trouver une solution, je redirai ce que j'ai trouver quand j'aurai compris^^.
Si quelqu'un pourrais donc encore m'aider s'il voit l'origine du problème !

Et toujours pareil pour mon 2eme problème.

Please help me .

Merci.

Tom.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2008)

La drop box est faite pour pas être ouverte sauf par son proprio, c'est le principe de la boîte aux lettres.


----------



## jb2035 (9 Février 2008)

Bonjour, finalement a t'il une solution pour résoudre se problèmes? Jai moi aussi mis a jours 2 des mac de l'endroit ou je travaille avec léopard (10.5.1) et il nous est impossible de copier quelque chose du bureau et de le mettre dans le serveur (windows serveurs 2003), mais cependant il est possible d'enregistrer à partir d'illustrator cs3 sans problème??? 
Si vous avez la réponse à mon problème, j'aimerais bien le savoir !


----------



## bot (15 Février 2008)

j'ai fait la mise a jour 1.5.2 et j'ai toujours le même problème
impossible d'écrire plus de 16k sur windows serveur 2003 a partir du finder
message d'erreur : vous n'avez pas les autorisation
sauf à partir d'illustrator cs3 directement très bisarement
les autres logiciels ne font pas mieux que le finder
j'ai pas beaucoup d'espoir


----------



## recycled (20 Février 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde, je viens d'être confronté au même problème : c'est à dire impossible d'écrire plus de 16ko avec message erreur dans la configuration suivante : Client Mac OSX 10.5.2 et Serveur SBS 2003 à jour avec Wind.. Update et voici la solution qui a marché pour moi :

Suppression de la clé IRPStackSize dans HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\LanmanServer\Parameters.

PS : J'ai essayé avec sans modification des clés liées à la sécurité mais sans effets.

Bonne chance
Merci pour les retours si marche pour vous ou pas.


----------



## nusa (14 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis moi même confronté à ce problème de copie de fichier du Mac (Léopard à Jour) vers un lecteur réseau sur un Serveur sous Windows 2003 SBS.

La clef IRPStackSize n'existait pas, je l'ai créé avec une valeur de 18 en décimal, reboot et rien n'a changé.

Est-ce que quelqu'un à trouver une réélle solution à ce problème plus que pénalisant 

D'avance merci pour votre retour d'expérience.

Nusa


----------



## bousty (24 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous 
idem MacBook 10.5.2
et serveur Xp sbs 2003 et impossible de déposer
par contre sur un XP serveur 2003 aucun souci de dépôt, je précise que ce dernier serveur n'a pas de domaine d'installé c'est juste un groupe de travail et là pas de problème peu importe la taille du fichier.
bizarre


----------



## jb2035 (29 Avril 2008)

Salut, 
j'ai fait changer quelque chose dans la base de registre, on a changer le chiffre pour 28 je crois, et sa fonctionnais et quelques jours après sa a arrêter de fonctionner et ses revenu par la suite, et repartie après. je sais pas pk. ses bizarre, si quelqu'un a une idée sa serais super.

j'ai bien hâte que se problème soit résolu sa avoir a tout supprimer !
Merci


----------



## flashy (29 Avril 2008)

essayer ca
se connecter au serveur afp://mot_de_pass@adress_ip_serveur/nom_du_dossier_partager


----------



## flashy (29 Avril 2008)

AFP : Apple Filing Protocol
ca regle plein de problemes pour la connection mac/windows
entre autre: icone, fichiers sans extension, caracteres speciaux, polices postcript faisant 0ko une fois copié, ....


----------



## minicos (30 Mai 2008)

Problème réglé avec OS 10.5.3
plus de limite de taille des fichiers, ça fonctionne.


----------



## jb2035 (1 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,
Est ce qu'il y a quelqu'un a qui ça fait sa comme problème quand il utilise illustrator cs3





Moi sa la toujours fait quelques fois quand j'enregistre sur le serveur.

Super si ça fonctionne avec la 10.5.3 

Merci!


----------



## bot (3 Juin 2008)

yes je confirme le bug qui nous a ennuyer depuis de nombreux mois a enfin  disparu avec la mise a jour 10.5.3


----------

